# New Tyres



## Tingha (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi All

As first timer to the forum but a motorhomer of 5 years i was somewhat surprised today today to find out that my Michelin camping Tyres which were new on the van when we bought it new 4 years ago, only have a regulated life span.

The Swift Dealer informed me that the tyres were dated (the 47th week in 2005) and as such were due for renewal in the 47th week of 2010 (the 5 years) and that this was regulated - but not sure by whom? It also includes the spare, which has never been on the vehicle.

At a cost of over £500 is thi correct? I would welcome the benefit of your experience on this one.

Thanks


Tingha


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

5 yrs is the rule of thumb but tyre condition will vary depending on how much use they've had. being used is preferable to very long periods of being parked up. If there is no sign of cracking I would not panic just yet.
I bought a 6yr old van with 7 yr old tyres (passed MOT tho) with only 8,700 miles but very cracked. I changed them pronto. The spare had never seen the light of day being under slung and is still excellent and not in need of renewing.

5yrs is not the law but it is safe practice on an expensive vehicle


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

If you do a search you will find all the answers to your questions in forum.

TM


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tingha

Welcome to MHF. I dont think that changing your tyres every five years is regulated, however it is recommended that they are especially if your van has been stood for a long time exposed to the sun (UV) as this will degrade the tyres.

I would have a very good look at each Tyre and check for bulges in the side wall and cracks around the edge of the tread.

If there is any signs of the tyres not being perfect, change them, its not worth the risk.

If you need new tyres then check the size and ensure they are 'CP' rated (suitable for a motorhome). Expect to pay £120 ish for a tyre but many places will do a good deal for 4 or more. Try on line for prices etc

I have used a van tyre for our spare as it will only be used to get us to a garage and hopefully never needed.

Hope this is of help

Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would get confirmation of when your cambelt is due too as Peugeot are for one saying XXXXmiles or 5yrs  I will renew mine in February at approx 14,000 only .I removed the top belt cover to do a visual and decided it was not "immediate" 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I know of no legal requirement to change tyres simply because they are over a certain age. If a tyre fails an MOT you have to replace it; on motorhomes with low mileage they can go on for years if they are not subject to long periods in direct sunlight. I replaced a couple of mine when about 8 years old - still passed the MOT, but a bit wrinkly on the sidewalls. 
Michelin say you should change the tyres after 10 years - if nothing else is wrong with them in the meantime!

michelin link


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Bubblehead said:


> Tingha
> 
> I have used a van tyre for our spare as it will only be used to get us to a garage and hopefully never needed.
> 
> Andy


Why are you saying that van tyres aren't suitable??
I chose conti vanco tyres because they came out top in a safety test carried out on a variety of motorhomes.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think he means that they have to have the correct load rating.... As far as I know, camper tyres are differently constructed to normal WVM's tyres


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Saw this in the tyre depot today when getting a puncture repaired and thought it might come in handy.

The official view from the National Tyre Distributors Association.

Apparently due to the usage pattern m/home should be treated the same as caravans.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've seen plenty of caravans waiting at the side of the road for a new wheel :lol: shud not laff but......... they only have to buy 2 flippin ek :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Changed our tyres a couple of months ago 15k miles and four and a half years old.
Lots of cracks in the side wall.
www.etyres.co.uk
came to our home and fitted four Hankook tyres at arount £340
They are not as noisy as the Michelins.

If mh is used more and the tyres protected from uv light they should last longer.
Michelins on car of same age were perfect.
Dave p


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a terror of tyre bursts on motorway. Just had all seven tyres replaced so should be okay for another 5 years. I personally will pay for peace of mind although OH says I would worry over having nothing to worry about. I'd say if you are travelling on motorways at any sort of speed err on the side of caution. This is where one sees the shredded tyres from wagons.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Dave .. I cant hear my Michelins at all over the noise of my beautifull pug engine which makes sweet music


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't believe there are any hard and fast rules as it all depends on make of tyre, make and weight of vehicle and how it is used and stored. I have a very light 5 year old sportscar that has only done 5,000 miles and the tyres still look like new. The car is always garaged and in the winter (when it doesn't get much use), I push it backwards (or forwards) each week to avoid flat spotting the tyres. Obviously if I see any cracking then I would have the tyres inspected but I would be disappointed if I didn't get to 10 years.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

motormouth said:


> Why are you saying that van tyres aren't suitable??
> I chose conti vanco tyres because they came out top in a safety test carried out on a variety of motorhomes.


Van tyres are perfectly acceptable. Ours has Conti Vanco which I bought two years ago to replace the same original equipment from Mercedes / Hymer. So long as you use C rated tyres of the correct size and load index you will be fine.

CP tyres are designed for campervans and have additional stiffening in the sidewalls to resist deformation whilst the van is stationary for long periods. Whether you choose to use them is up to you.

Philip

p.s. I think there is a very useful tyres fact sheet in the downloads area - if not, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.


----------

